# [SOLVED] Microsoft Flight Simulator X Installation problem..



## pilotz23 (Feb 4, 2009)

When I insert Disc 1 of FSX, It works fine and well good and the computer reads it very well..and when the Installation finishes with Disc 1, it then asks for Disc 2 and when I eject the Disc 1 to swap for Disc 2, the DVD drive of Course opens and then when I insert Disc 2 and put it in, the computer doesn't read it or can't read it and it doesn't do anything but to keep on reading the disc and read and read until forever..The solution for this is a restart but if I restart it, the Installation will of course close...Help me..I've been working on this for almost 2 weeks..Please!! :normal:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X Installation problem..*

does disc 2 show any signs of being scratched up,or some damage to the disc? insert disc 2 when not installing the game.right click and hit explore to see if it will open.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X Installation problem..*

Try to copy the Disc 2 Content on your HDD and when it demands Disc 2 browse for the location on your Hard Disk, if their is no browse option I think the best solution is to make an image of that disk and use Deamon tools or Alcohol 120% to mount it, but I don't know if that is legal...
but I guess you can make a copy for yourself


----------



## pilotz23 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X Installation problem..*

Oh, yeah, I don't really know what the problem is, but yesterday I tried to insert the Disc 2(Not in installation)and it worked very fine..And when I tried to install it, it worked! What a miracle! I have tried this 12 times and for the last time, it worked! Thanks for any of your help...=) Thanks!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the problem seems fro your CD\DVD ROM, it may read it and may not, so check to remove the cd and insert it again, I have this problem sometimes...
if you got a lens cleaner try to use it,


----------

